# Storm Debris or Construction Waste Removal



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys - I hope nobody had serious damage from the storm but if you need a dumpster let me know. I am offering forum members a 20% discount if the debris is related to the storm. We also offer bobcat loading of the containers if you need it. Call us at 850-255-1900 for a quote. Thanks PFF!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you only service pensacola area? I'm in Fort Walton.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent, thanks!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I rented a Dumpster from Allen at Lifecycle Containers for use in cleaning out my Mother's Estate.

Allen, I would like to thank you again for everything. It was delivered when you promiced, The driver that dropped it off was very helpful in placing it where we needed it in a tight location w/o complaining or wanting to simply drop it and leave. It was picked up promptly when I called to have it removed. And there was minimal disturbance to the ground from moving it when it was picked up. And lastly, the price was at the low end of the range you estimated.

I would not hesitate to recomend Your services to anyone that needs a container for yard cleaning,Construction debri removal or for the unpleasnt task of clearing the Estate of a loved one........Thank you Allen... Dennis


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I guess I know who I'm calling next time...

Thanks Dennis,

Jim


----------

